# Phrag. dalessandroi



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2010)

First time it's bloomed. From Fox Valley.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 5, 2010)

This is truly beautiful Dot. :drool::drool::drool: Thanks for showing it.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 5, 2010)

Gorgeous fire-engine red. I love the fine details of your photo Dot. :clap:


----------



## luvsorchids (Feb 5, 2010)

Lovely velveteen Phrag. :drool::clap::drool::clap:.

Susan


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2010)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. Congrats. I got one in bud and I think it's stalled, so I moved it into the water last night.  Yay besseae [v. dalessandroi]!  _[I expect I'll Get a phone call from Dennis and Maria about this one! ]_


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 5, 2010)

fuzzy!!!!


----------



## Hera (Feb 5, 2010)

I wonder if they have more? I like!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 5, 2010)

Now that's what I call plant porn!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice one Dot!


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2010)

That's very nice.

How many growths is this plant?

Any signs of spike branching?


----------



## Clark (Feb 5, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 6, 2010)

Another beautiful portrait of a great flower Dot!!!! Is the center really completely white or creme yellow? Jean


----------



## John M (Feb 6, 2010)

Spectacular, Dot! I love it!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 6, 2010)

Wonderful!!!! I love it too!


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 6, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Phragmatic (Feb 6, 2010)

I like it too!


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 6, 2010)

That's a serious photo of a seriously nice flower, Dorothy.
I like it very much.

Rob Z.


----------



## Monna Lisa (Feb 6, 2010)

a true jewel...and of course your pic is great!:clap:


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 6, 2010)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhh :smitten:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks, everyone.

Rick, it's blooming on the first growth. I don't see any branching yet, but I can feel a slight bump inside one of the lower, unflowered sheaths.

Jean, the center color is like the color of real cream: white with a touch of yellow -- cream-colored.


----------



## Jimsox (Feb 6, 2010)

Another beauty by Tom!! I love this one Dot!!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 7, 2010)

Very nice flower, and always gorgeous photos Dot!


----------



## Hera (Feb 7, 2010)

I keep looking at this one. I love the color and the shape of the bloom. I'm in serious lust here!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 7, 2010)

very nice, flower and picture


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Dot,

Another great photo! Thanks for sharing and the nice comments......

Hera - Yes, we have a good supply of these; all guaranteed to be the true species. Check out our "Online Specials" at www.foxvalleyorchids.com for more info. 

Thanks, Tom


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm always happy to give you a "plug" Tom!


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Dot; looking forward to seeing you all at the MOS show in Troy on Palm Sunday weekend.

Best, Tom


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 9, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool:How did I miss this one til now! ? SUPER!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 9, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :drool::drool::drool:How did I miss this one til now! ? SUPER!!!:clap::clap::clap:



Nice isn't it, goldenrose?! 

How big of a plant is this, Dot?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 10, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> How big of a plant is this, Dot?


Not very big yet -- only one growth. The longest leaf is about 8".


----------

